# Braid line effects the longevity of our reels??



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Someone told me today they don't use braid b/c it absorbs more water than mono and therefore will seep down into the spool shaft area and wreak havoc on your reel.
I'm wondering what Bantam's take is on this or anyone else w/some technical expertise. 

It makes sense to me b/c the guy fishes w/ E7 and E50 Curados just like me and we fish about the same in saltwater. He does zero maintenance/wipe down/light mist on his reels after fishing or any other time. I will wipe with wet cloth, clean the shaft, back off drag, and i also clean mine fully every few months but i still see the effects of saltwater. He has zero problems and the inside of his reels look brand new. 
In other words i work to keep my reels in great condition, he does nothing and they are in great condition. The only difference is I use braid and he doesn't. Makes me wonder....


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have'nt noticed any great amount of difference in our reels, my son uses braid on his curados and me and the wife use trilene big game on ours, i do all the reel cleaning and i don't remember seeing any difference that would amt to anything. 
All of our reels are :super tuned" as much as i can get them, any bearing that does not affect the spool is packed with grease, the spool bearings are cleaned an oiled with rem oil


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Interesting. I actually just Googled the braid absorbing water thing and a lot of info out there says the opposite. Mono absorbs water and braid actually doesn't. So maybe my theory and his are wrong.
Even if thats true it just boggles my mind how someone does not take care of their reels and they show no effects of saltwater and someone like me who does take care of their stuff does see the effects of saltwater.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive heard to not even directly spray down your reels. Not even a mist... Its best to just wipe them down... And this came from a guy who does ROYS services when they get backed up... 

Who knows


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

way back when we were just using the older garcias we would take them off the rod and throw the, in the ice box on the way back home, take them out and put a drop of oil in them and fish the next day. The reels that we are using today all have closer tolerances and require a little more tlc, if i rnse it will be at a low pressure and then i wipe off immediately, i spray down with salt away in a spray bottle when i put them up at the end of a trip, if you rinse lay the rod and reel down on a flat surface, this will let the drain holes work like they are supposed to,
it just takes time to keep your reels up and running like new, and using the lighter weight oil in the bearings requires more carre than bearings that are packed full of grease


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rippin_drag said:


> Someone told me today they don't use braid b/c it absorbs more water than mono and therefore will seep down into the spool shaft area and wreak havoc on your reel.


Been using braid for 17 years in salt water. Maybe I haven't paid close enough attention, but never noticed any such problem.:biggrin:

-hook


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Once a reel has been serviced the right way, it is alot easier to maintain it. Less corrosion,and there is no grease in spots there is not supposed to be grease. Grease attracts sand and grit, which will ruin a levelwind pawl or worm gear, and other parts. The more you teach yourself, the better your reels will be the next time you go fishing. Your reels won't be able to survive a ride down the beach in the back of a truck no matter how good your reel man/woman is. They are tough, but all mechanical devices need maintenance. Nothing wrong with a light freshwater waterhose rinse after fishing............as long as you let them dry with the bottom of the reel to the ground. They have drain holes that drain the best on the bottom. Just some small tips. Most probably know them. :cheers: :texasflag


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Braided line can trap water once the line has been wound onto the spool. I have not really seen too many corrosion issues on the small reels. I have seen it more on some of the larger saltwater reels. We have learned a few things and made several changes to our conventional reels because of this. I hope to someday see the new EI coating make its way down to the low profile reels.

As far as rinsing the reels. We recommend it. I suggest a light rinse followed by drying it off with a towel. And of course routine maintenance is still needed with any reel fished in saltwater.


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

I have had 2 spheros spools ruined from using braided line but no problem with my daiwas or penns with braid. Corroded on the bottom where the line holder is. Shoulda taken the line off and cleaned it I guess.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have seen the Spheros spools corrode from this. Most of the anglers were using some sort of wax coating to prevent the corrosion. We now changed the anodize process and made the spools from cold forged aluminum on the new Spheros FB reels. This eliminated the corrosion issues.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Does using several layers of mono backing help prevent corrosion? The reason I ask is because most of my reels have a decent amount of mono backing and I haven't had any corrosion problems on my spools.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Also why the mono backing? Is it to save money?


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> Also why the mono backing? Is it to save money?


no sir. mono backing is reeled onto the spool prior to spooling up with braid to keep the braid from slipping (spinning around the spool).


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if mono helps or not. We have seen corrosion on spools that have had mono as well. In most situations it's a lack of maintenance that causes the problems. There are some tools out there made just for stripping braided line so that you can clean it and clean the spool.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> Also why the mono backing? Is it to save money?





spots said:


> no sir. mono backing is reeled onto the spool prior to spooling up with braid to keep the braid from slipping (spinning around the spool).


Actually it's for both. For example, if you only need 150 yards of braid on a reel that would hold a lot more, you can put some mono on first so the braid will come up to the spool lip.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Like Bantam said, put a coat of paste wax on your spool before spooling your reel. I do it to all my reels once a year and never have a problem with corrosion......


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

is using teflon tape on a chronarch 100d7 spool befores spooling with braid a good idea .I do start spool with mono than go to braid where do you get paste wax I now use rem oil n mineral oil .The mono does help the braid stay tied and I always use a shock leader .


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> is using teflon tape on a chronarch 100d7 spool befores spooling with braid a good idea .I do start spool with mono than go to braid where do you get paste wax I now use rem oil n mineral oil .The mono does help the braid stay tied and I always use a shock leader .


 Yes, for a couple of reasons. One, it helps keep water from traveling inside that spool and going down the shaft and into that cast controll bearing. Two, it gives that braid a chance to grab ahold of the spool better. I use mono and I still put a wrap of teflon tape on the reels that have "wiffle spools"


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

hookset4 said:


> Been using braid for 17 years in salt water. Maybe I haven't paid close enough attention, but never noticed any such problem.:biggrin:
> 
> -hook


LMAO What, you just kept using Dacron because you didn't think they had monofilament perfected yet?:biggrin:


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

kenny said:


> LMAO What, you just kept using Dacron because you didn't think they had monofilament perfected yet?:biggrin:


LOL. Been fishing well over a half a century. Mono did ok for me until the new superbraids came along. Still use about 6 ft. of fluorocarbon leader which is a mono. Even tried braided monofilaments (bad experiment).:tongue:

-hook


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Roger said:


> Like Bantam said, put a coat of paste wax on your spool before spooling your reel. I do it to all my reels once a year and never have a problem with corrosion......


I have never done that procedure...though if it works good.



OffshoreChris said:


> Ive heard to not even directly spray down your reels. Not even a mist... Its best to just wipe them down... And this came from a guy who does ROYS services when they get backed up...
> 
> Who knows


I would recommend spraying down your reels good...using fresh water. I have done it for years..gets the salt off em. Wiping the reels down is just going to leave salt which in-turn will be the short life of the reel.
Carry on-


----------

